# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Database Program Recommendation Needed

## tecknomage

*RE:* Win7 Pro 64bit Desktop

I have been using *My Database Pro* (_from Avanquest_) which is a 'document database' (_database created as doc files_). I like it because it is very easy to use, almost WYSIWYG.

It has become unstable, subject to crashes on exit.  :Mad: 

I do have *LibreOffice* with *Base* (SQL) but it is much to complicated to use.  :Embarrassment: 

Any recommendations on an easy-to-use document database, that does not use command-line interface, would be appreciated.  :Cool:

----------

